# Ice Walk not Ride [Brewster Ice Tour]



## Iwant2gonow (Aug 14, 2015)

I am not interested in doing the Brewster Ice Tour where you ride onto the glacier and get out on the ice for a short time.
However I found this 3 hour tour/hike on the glacier. 
http://www.icewalks.com/
Has anyone been on this tour? What did you think? Rated highly on TripAdvisor.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 14, 2015)

Iwant2gonow said:


> I am not interested in doing the Brewster Ice Tour where you ride onto the glacier and get out on the ice for a short time.
> However I found this 3 hour tour/hike on the glacier.
> http://www.icewalks.com/
> Has anyone been on this tour? What did you think? Rated highly on TripAdvisor.



When we were there in 2005, we parked the car down close to the glacier and then my wife walked on it herself. I couldn't imagine spending 3 hours walking on it.


----------

